
MongoDB to acquire open-source mobile database Realm for $39M - febeling
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/24/mongodb-to-acquire-open-source-mobile-database-realm-startup-that-raised-40m/
======
phamilton
We (Remind) have been using Realm for a few years now. It's been great at what
it does, but we've started to depend on it less.

One of the issues we found was that Realm works really well with REST / entity
based APIs. You fetch the data, shove it in realm, and the screen updates.
However, we've been moving more towards a screen based API using Graphql. We
have a lot more partial entities that we fetch (Eg. A particular screen might
only need user names rather than full user entities), and while we made it
work with Realm we felt some pain around it.

We still use it for a lot of stuff, but it's not quite as central to our app
as it was before. It's a useful database and we use it for all the database
things in our app (caching and stuff) but the elegance of UI<=>Realm and
Realm<=>Server has broken down a bit.

------
kevin_b_er
Good for the founders, though with the purchase by Mongo, I will mourn when
the Realm database system stops being open source.

~~~
devbat8712
True. Or it gets rolled into mongodb as a sort of .net version

------
craftoman
MongoDB is such a great company with great products. Acquiring Realm will make
it more enterprise and cloud friendly.

------
brad0
Realm is an alternative to SQLite and ORM libraries from the looks of things.

It sounds like an interesting technology. Why didn’t it take off?

